# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Яндекс выкупил технологии создателей Outpost Firewall для развития Яндекс.Браузера

## CyberWriter

Компания «Яндекс» выкупила технологии петербургской Agnitum (производителя антивирусного ПО Outpost). Покупатель также предложил всем сотрудникам Agnitum перейти на работу в «Яндекс».




http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2015-12-08/17497

----------

Сергей Данцеров

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Сергей Данцеров

Лишь бы это реально работало а то там якобы есть проверка Касперским скачиваемых фалов да вот вирусы все равно качаются на ура.

----------

